# Skeletons found in Colorado river



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

There must be a haunter involved. 

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/underwater-skeleton-tea-party-colorado-river-n354421


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if those are Costco skeletons?.......:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

For sure haunters had something to do with it. Well at least now you know your fake skellys will hold up underwater. Mmmm a beach side haunt. Could be interesting.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

They looked like the more expensive 4th quality buckies originally but now I am also thinking a costco skellie after looking at the hands closer. I hope it was a haunter but likely an art student who wanted to see what fame he could get from the stunt.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bwhahahaha!


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey, it's gotta be a haunter!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I wonder if the people who set it up were wondering if anyone would ever find it. To happen just on that spot was freaky.


----------

